#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Hummer H2

## hummerh2

Te Huur:

Hummer H2 in de kleur Sandstone metallic (uniek in deze kleur)


Bij de mooiste dag van uw leven kan de meest stijlvolle auto natuurlijk niet ontbreken!
Laat u daarom rijden in de luxe en bovenal unieke Hummer H2.

Daarbij hebben wij de volgende betaalbare arrangementen;

* Den Haag 500,-
* Rotterdam 525,-
* Amsterdam 550,-
* Utrecht 550,-
* Voor overige regio's svp contact opnemen voor een exacte berekening

In de prijs inbegrepen;
* 8 uur op locatie (DAT IS 3 UUR GRATIS!!!)
* Bloemstuk voor op de auto, bestaat uit echte rozen (keuze uit alleen witte, witte/rode of alleen rode rozen)
* Luxe Champagne flute set
* ''Just Married'' decoratie
* Heen- en terugreis standplaats Den Haag
* Brandstof
* ''Red carpet treatment''
* In stijl geklede chauffeur

Auto is ook beschikbaar voor; promotie/reclame doeleinden en chauffeurs dienst, personeelsfeest, theatertour, casino tour, airport service, bar/ club hopper, shopping tour, verjaardag, vrijgezellenfeest (BOBslee), huwelijksaanzoek en concert special


* voor bovenstaande activiteiten neem contact op voor een offerte
* voor speciale dag, week of weekend tarieven neem contact op voor een offerte 
Voor informatie en boekingen kunt u contact opnemen met;
mobiel: +316 30901452
e-mail: [email protected]

Met vriendelijke groet,


Hummer H2 Te Huur

----------


## Joesoef

> (keuze uit alleen witte, witte/rode of alleen rode rozen)



Wat een onzin, als je niks anders kan regelen!

----------

